# Has anyone been to this site?



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.juxtapost.com

Knitting and crochet patterns some free cheers


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting, thank you.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Seems really similar to Pinterest


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thankyou for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It seems to be like Pinterest.


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jessica-Jean I think you are correct it is a compilation of many sites patterns etc rather interesting if only for a look cheers


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Have they changed it around since you guys looked?, as there were no patterns when I looked. There were 2/3 items of clothing there to be bought......I didn't encounter any patterns...perhaps it's me and I need to go to bed.


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Minniemo. There are hundreds of patterns you can type in knitting or crochet the above is only to the initial site. Hope you get to look around it is amazing..cheers


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for this site. I am givin a Birthday dinner for a friend next month. She loves Greek food and Neapolitan Ice Cream.

I found three recipes on this site that are perfect.

Baked String Cheese, Greek Spaghetti and a Neapolitan Cake.

Just PERFECT!! Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

very nice.. I think by looking through the pictures that this person is getting married soon.. or wants to get married.. all the wedding gowns and wedding cakes kinda gave me that impression... I guess these kinds of sites are becoming very poplular...


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Someone made a mistake here. When I went to the Grand Canyon on my honeymoon, it was in Arizona. I didn't know it had been moved to Colorado!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

loved it, especially the food recipes!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Super link!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much,,,,SMILE


----------

